
Climate change: 'Magic bullet' carbon solution takes big step - jkaljundi
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-47638586
======
sien
This is huge news.

The implications of cheap C02 extraction are immense.

See this paper on what it means.

[https://sciencepolicy.colorado.edu/admin/publication_files/r...](https://sciencepolicy.colorado.edu/admin/publication_files/resource-2716-2009.03.pdf)

The key thing is that in 2100 to keep C02 ppm at 450 ppm it would cost 0.6 %
of global GDP.

------
woodandsteel
The idea is that the extracted CO2 would be injected in oil fields to boost
production. But I think EV's mean that oil consumption is going to start going
down in the not-so-distant future, which will in turn crash the price of oil,
and this whole project will become unprofitable.

------
jmpman
Just ordered a new Suburban, guilt free.

